# Jmonkey Egine und Blender



## Whytez (30. Mrz 2011)

Hallo ,
Ich habe einmal eine frage. Ich wollte ein 3d mmo programmieren. 
Nun ist mein problem erstmal die Welt. Diese soll ja auch eine gute Grafik haben.
Kann ich die Komplett fertig mit Häusern und städten in Blender Designen und dann einfach implimentieren?
Mfg


----------



## TheChemist (30. Mrz 2011)

Wie viel Erfahrung hast du denn mit Java und 3D-Modellierung? Dir ist schon klar dass so ein 3D mmo kein Ein-Mann-Projekt ist?


----------



## Kr0e (31. Mrz 2011)

Zumindest nicht sooo einfach. jMonkeyEngine ist bisher nicht wirklich brauchbar. Es gibt die Version 2.0 aber die ist veraltet und wird nicht mehr supported, es gibt die Version 3.0 aber die ist momentan bei Alpha-4. Bringt alles nix!

Mein Tipp Ardor3D.

Aber ein paar Modelle hinkritzeln reicht da nicht. Wenn du keinen Plan hast, was 3d Programmirung ist, verigss es. Prinzipiell kann man sowas shcon alleine machen und man braucht ansich auch keine große Entwicklerscharr hinter sich, allerdings musst du dann schon ein Freak sein, der sich sowohl in Netzwerk/Grafik/etc auskennt, damit du alles alleine machen kannst. Es gibt derart viele Frameworks und Libraries dass man sich eigentlcih nur noch die richtigen zusammensuchen muss und dann alle Frameworks "für deinen Zweck verheiraten muss".

nicht böse sein, aufgrund der Frage klingst du, als ob du null Plan hättest. -> Basics von OpenGL (Lwjgl und Jogl sind da Stichworte)


----------



## Firephoenix (31. Mrz 2011)

Der Post hier ist aus dem Thread: http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-multimedia-programmierung/114838-fragen-mmo.html#post739201 und sagt eigentlich alles ^^


muckelzwerg hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, aber diese Fragen kann Dir niemand beantworten. Das sind alles Fragen über die Du schon sehr bald lachen wirst, wenn Du auch nur annähernd Dein Ziel erreichst.
> Wieviele User hier haben wohl ein eigenes MMO (egal wie performant oder nicht) in Java entwickelt?
> Was Du bekommen kannst, sind grundlegende Tipps zur Spieleentwicklung, zu speziellen Teilproblemen etc.
> Alles weitere ist ja gerade die Herausforderung und Schwierigkeit bei solch einem Projekt. Wenn man diese "Probleme" lösen könnte, indem man Fragen im Internet stellt, dann hätte jeder zweite einen WoW-Clon als Hobbyprojekt am Laufen.
> ...


Gruß


----------



## Empire Phoenix (2. Apr 2011)

Kr0e hat gesagt.:


> Zumindest nicht sooo einfach. jMonkeyEngine ist bisher nicht wirklich brauchbar. Es gibt die Version 2.0 aber die ist veraltet und wird nicht mehr supported, es gibt die Version 3.0 aber die ist momentan bei Alpha-4. Bringt alles nix!
> 
> Mein Tipp Ardor3D.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht solltest du dir das mal wieder angucken. Bei 2 stimme ich ja zu aber die 3 er  ist inzwischen stabil und hat nette features (trotz alpha). 

Zum Thread, machbar ist das schon, bei deinen derzeitigen Kenntnisstand würde ich sagen da du rund 2 Jahre brachst bevor du zum erstenmal überhaupt rumlaufen kannst in deinem Game (Und von echter grafic oder content ist dann noch nicht viel drinnen)

ps: ist ardor nicht ne weiterentwicklung der 2 er jme? Mit einigen der selben schwächen? (Explizite Renderstates, Problemhaftes integrieren von shadern?)


----------

